#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  Sneeuw op apres-ski feest

## Fritz

He,

Voor een apres ski feestje met carnaval heb ik wat decoratie nodig. Sneeuw is natuurlijk wel errug leuk, maar ik zit nog met wat vragen. Welke manieren zijn er allemaal om nepsneeuw te creeeren? En hoe werkt een sneeuwmachine precies en wat zijn daar de nadelen van??

Alvast bedankt,


Fritz

----------


## Rob

jah een sneeuwmachine is eigenlijk het beste voor zo`n feest. Het is eigenlijk heel simpel vloeistof erin sneeuw eruit het zijn inprincipe kleine schuimvlokjes die met aanraking van de grond verdwijnen. Er zijn niet echt nadelen alleen sommigen zeggen dat het na een tijdje een beetje op de longen slaat die damp maar dat ligt zelf denk ik aan de vloeistof die je erin gebruikt.

Rob v.d. Molen
N.R.G Dj-Team
" Heb je een job....huur dan Rob de lichtbob "

----------


## nicovwijk

Als je de machine op hoogte gebruikt is er niks aan de hand met die dampen. Want die damp is warm, en stijgt dus op...
Verder kun je ook wel op een andere manier sneeuw creeeren, maar dat maakt echt een heeeele hoop zooi, en het is veel minder handig (denk aan witte confetti... <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>

Een schuimmachine is gewoon de beste oplossing, en niet heel erg duur, werkt t zelfde als een rookmachine (vloeistof erin) alleen komen er nu schuimvlokjes uit die af en toe ook nog in grootte zijn te verstellen, maar dat weet ik niet zeker.

Wel ff foto's plaatsen van het feest  :Smile: 
Ik vind trouwens schuim mooier dan rook, wat vinden jullie daarvan, rook word zo saai...

Groeten!

Groeten Nico

----------


## Mr Dj

TIP: Gebruik in ***snaam GEEN kleine piepschuim balletjes, DAAR KRIJG JE SPIJT VAN ! een kroeg hier in de buurt had dit gedaan, en ja hoor ze vinden nog steeds die zooi overal terug, ook was het errug statisch dus bleef het natuurlijk erg mooi aan het plavond en alle andere gladde opjecten "plakken".

gewoon sneeuwmachine dus.

Maar ik heb Denon (en hoe)

----------


## DJ.T

Hej nico, dan moet je geen schuimmachine hebben, maar toch echt een sneeuwmachine. Het verschil is dat een sneeuwmachine allemaal kleine vlokjes verspreid en de schuimmachine geeft gewoon een berg schuim, vaak komt het er ook niet mooi uit, dan loopt t er als t ware uit ipv spuiten. Voor hoeveel man is dat feest ongeveer en hoe groot is je zaal dan? 
Ik heb zelf de showtec snowbreeze en hij bevalt me erg goed, ik heb hem alleen maar gekocht om te kijken of een sneeuwmachine wat is, maar hij bevalt veeel beter dan verwacht. 
De vloeistof kost ook bijna niks. 1l vloeistofconcentratie kan je 25liter vloeistof van maken.
Het enige nadeel is wel dat je hem vaker bij moet vullen dan een rookmachine, op zich is dat ook wel logisch omdat het volgens een heel ander principe werkt. Natuurlijk kan je ook gewoon met een pomp en een 5l vat gaan werken maar met die liter die erin zit kan je wel een klein zaaltje goed vullen.
Als ik jou was zou ik hem wel hoog ophangen, dan krijg je het mooiste effest, want sneeuw komt toch ook niet uit de grond?

DJ.T Was Here

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> Voor een apres ski feestje met carnaval heb ik wat decoratie nodig. Sneeuw is natuurlijk wel errug leuk, maar ik zit nog met wat vragen. Welke manieren zijn er allemaal om nepsneeuw te creeeren? En hoe werkt een sneeuwmachine precies en wat zijn daar de nadelen van??



Je hebt idd de sneeuw'schuim'-machines... goedkoop in de verhuur.  Komen gewoon vlokjes schuim uit.

Dan heb je nog een 'alternatief', the REAL THING!
De echte 'sneeuw'-machines, deze zorgen dan ook voor ECHTE sneeuw.. enorm leuk en een ENORME publiekstrekker!
Maar de prijs... <img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle>


De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## Fritz

Tis maar een bescheiden carnavalsfeestje, ook niet zo'n groot budget dus...
Laatst zag ik in De Efteling ook nepsneeuw liggen, was niet koud o.i.d. leek eerder op piepschuim ofzo, je kon het wel 'samenpersen'. En het blijft daar wel wat dagen liggen... (wordt wel elke dag ververst natuurlijk) 
Iemand enig idee wat dit dan is?? Dat zag er in ieder geval wel goed uit! 



Fritz

----------


## lve

Ik heb nog speciaal naar de sneeuw gekeken in de efteling.
En volgens mij was dat natgemaakte stukjes papier (confetti) die dan bleven plakken aan de planten.
Voor buiten een goed idee, maar binnen geeft het volgens mij alleen maar rotzooi.
Ik zou toch voor de sneeuwmachine gaan.



mvg LvE.

----------


## Mr Dj

heeft iemand "band of brothers back stage gezien". waar zag je ook hoe ze dat maakte, echt hele fijne sneeuw. ook met karton enz. Dat was wel echt hele goede nepsneeuw

Maar ik heb Denon (en hoe)

----------


## Rob

Daar werd 150 ton papier voor gebruikmt en was dus in feite allemaal stukjes papier en er liepen van die lui rond met draagbare sneeuw ( schuim ) machines.

Rob v.d. Molen
N.R.G Dj-Team
" Heb je een job....huur dan Rob de lichtbob "

----------


## DJ.T

Dat van BoB heb ik ook gezien ja.
Daar hadden ze van die zelfgemaakte machines die ze op hun rug konden doen. Dat wat rob zegt met die schuimsneeuwmachines waar ze mee rondliepen, was dus geen schuim maar sneeuw(papier) Ik moet zeggen dat het er erg realistisch uitzag, maar dat heb je ook met de sneeuwschuimmachines (wat een woord) en het scheelt heel veel in prijs.

DJ.T Was Here

----------


## DJ.T

Ik zie trouwens de snowbreeze nu hier bij J&H in de aanbieding staan. Koop je er gelijk een litertje concentraat bij en dan kan je weer een tijdje vooruit. Nu ben je iets van 150euro incl concentraat kwijt, zou ik niet laten liggen (heb ik ook niet gedaan  :Smile: ). Hij doet het echt goed, zeker voor waar jij hem wilt gebruiken, maar t is de laatste die ze nog hebben, duzzz....

DJ.T Was Here

----------


## Fritz

> citaat:Ik zie trouwens de snowbreeze nu hier bij J&H in de aanbieding staan. Koop je er gelijk een litertje concentraat bij en dan kan je weer een tijdje vooruit. Nu ben je iets van 150euro incl concentraat kwijt, zou ik niet laten liggen (heb ik ook niet gedaan ). Hij doet het echt goed, zeker voor waar jij hem wilt gebruiken, maar t is de laatste die ze nog hebben, duzzz....



Ik wil het gaan huren... niet kopen

Fritz

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

We hebben van het weekend nog gebruik gemaakt van een stuk of 6 van die sneeuwmachines, echt een leuk effect... gewoon soort badschuim wat eruit komt in kleine vlokjes. Zijn om te huren niet overdreven duur en erg makkelijk in gebruik. We hadden er dus 6 hangen, en die pakten een gymzaal ten grote van een voetbalveld (zo'n grote schoolzaal dus) zonder problemen dus met minder kun je ook makkelijk toe denk ik.

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb t maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## Fritz

> citaat:Het is eigenlijk heel simpel vloeistof erin sneeuw eruit het zijn inprincipe kleine schuimvlokjes die met aanraking van de grond verdwijnen.



Dit snap ik niet helemaal, de sneeuw moet als het ff kan wel een tijdje blijven liggen! Hoe krijg ik dat dan voor elkaar?

Fritz

----------


## DJ.T

Het blijft op zich best lang liggen hoor. Als er niemand overheen walst bij mij toch wel zo'n 2uur minimaal. Maar als je wilt dat het echt blijft liggen dan weet ik niet of er wel genoeg uit een sneeuwmachine komt. Voor apres-ski zie je ook vaak schuimmachines. Die spuiten veel meer maar dan lijkt het geen sneeuw.

DJ.T Was Here

----------


## ralph

schuim=water met een beetje zeepsop...weet niet of dat nu zo verstandig is om in dit jaargetijde te gaan gebruiken...

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; voor zelfbouwers: eet voedsel dat gaar is, koop spul wat klaar is!&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## DJ.T

Goed dat je het zegt ralph. Is het binnen of buiten? Of bedoel je dat niet: vriezen, want dat heb je eigenlijk ook met NAT papier.

DJ.T Was Here

----------


## dome

En zo doen ze dat dus in de efteling.
http://www.snowteam.nl/pages_ned/ned_index.htm

kijk hier maar eens echte sneeuw.
de snowboy is dus wel geinig voor je.
Wat ik wel een leuke vind is de snowwonder.

gegroet

----------


## nicovwijk

> citaat: Hej nico, dan moet je geen schuimmachine hebben, maar toch echt een sneeuwmachine. Het verschil is dat een sneeuwmachine allemaal kleine vlokjes verspreid en de schuimmachine geeft gewoon een berg schuim



Oeps, sorry, ik bedoelde ook de sneeuwmachine ipv schuimmachine...





> citaat: schuim=water met een beetje zeepsop...weet niet of dat nu zo verstandig is om in dit jaargetijde te gaan gebruiken...



Afgelopen zaterdag hadden ze in uitgaanscentrum Brothers in Bunnik ook een aantal schuimmachines hangen, en heb er buiten geen last van gehad, je word namelijk niet zeik nat van die zooi.
Dan zou je beter geen bier kunnen drinken, want dan krijg je ook nogal eens wat over je shirt ofzo...





> citaat: Dit snap ik niet helemaal, de sneeuw moet als het ff kan wel een tijdje blijven liggen! Hoe krijg ik dat dan voor elkaar?



Ze blijven niet echt op de grond liggen, omdat de vloer in een discotheek/feestzaal vaak nat is, Wel blijven de vlokken een aantal minuten op je shirt en hoofd liggen...



Groeten Nico

----------

